
Ask HN: IT careers for those who hate people - misanthropic
Over my 20+-year carrer it seems that there&#x27;s same pattern for me, - enthusiastic hiring, 2-3 years, and I&#x27;m fired over issues management has with me (nothing atrocious like stealing, being late, hygiene etc -- just not a team player and not corporate friedly). I&#x27;m not a people person, and I can only hypothesize that people sense that and distance away, and finally have enough. Remotely too.<p>So now I feel that here&#x27;s coming another round, and I find it somehow pointless to go for another job hunting, because the cycle will most probably repeat itself. I wonder if there exists anything IT-related so the human contact is minimal?<p>Am programmer by trade<p>Thank you
======
ccleary00
Any IT/Software job where human contact is minimal is on the chopping block,
ripe for automation... I think interacting with people is unavoidable.

------
bonhardcomp
I guess you'll be looking for a remote position. Sounds like a pity IMO,
usually the quiet ones are the best! Good luck

